# What's the value of your stash?



## Piledriver (Sep 23, 2008)

So according to my calculation the value of my stash is about $1000, which I guess could be much worse. I still don't have the courage to tell my family/friends the true value of my bad habit.:spank:
So how much is your stash worth?


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

You talking retail prices, or just amount of money invested in our stash?


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

Don't know, if I figure it out and my wife ask I will feel guilty if I don't tell her. Right now I can honestly say "I have no idea" :thumb:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I figure that the new Jeep my wife wants is
in the basement......

One piece at a time.....


----------



## Irish Cannon (Feb 25, 2011)

Prob $500-600. Not much at the moment, but they're good smokes. I take pride in finding the right ones at the right price.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

About 1200Hrs smoking enjoyment. :mischief:


----------



## chrisw (Mar 15, 2011)

I think your not going to get any answers... because they will lead to divorces!

Not that getting rid of the old hag is bad but if she knew she would get half of them in the settlement!!!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

At 1 per day, maybe good for 7-8 yrs ??


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Damn Bull! And your still buying?

Awesome!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't even have a guess. Sorry!


----------



## HectorL (Oct 20, 2010)

I would say only about $100...so far...


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

smelvis said:


> I don't even have a guess. Sorry!


Dave's in a league of his own.....:mrgreen:


----------



## paul01036 (Nov 29, 2008)

Can/should you really put a dollar amount to what makes us happy? After all when we're happy, everybody is happy.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

I have in the ballpark of 700 cigars, and 3 lbs of pipe tobacco, 2 meers, 2 briars. If I was putting rough guesses to it, $5k including my pipes, humis, and such.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Honstly, I wouldn't want to know.


----------



## GentlemanJester (Feb 28, 2010)

Too much... Normally I'm pretty anal about keeping track of costs and spending, but with Cigars I just try to ignore it and enjoy myself. If I get caught up to much in value I know the hobby will suffer.


----------



## cedjunior (Apr 7, 2007)

I actually did an inventory not too long ago and put it down in excel. It might be off by one or two cigars if I forget to update it when I smoke it, but approx $6577. I used the price I paid in most cases, or the price to replace in others, mostly from CI and Famous.


----------



## Frankenstein (Jan 12, 2011)

Given that so many have so much invested in this hobby.... It makes me wonder if these collections are covered at all under insurance?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

A Giraffe.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

"priceless"


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

A little less than Ray's stash.


----------



## Piledriver (Sep 23, 2008)

Frankenstein said:


> Given that so many have so much invested in this hobby.... It makes me wonder if these collections are covered at all under insurance?


I definitely should look into insurance against small contained fires :mrgreen: But you raise a good question. I wonder if you can cover something you are consuming.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

7 humi's and a 70 quart worth.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Probably a couple hundred at most.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

The custom made humidor that's built into my house cost a couple grand. Birthday present from my wife a few years ago. Built to hold several thousand cigars.

There's not much room in there anymore, but lots of those boxes are only half full.

Still over a couple thousand sticks...

Hard to put a price tag on this.

Maybe two giraffes...


----------



## Troller98 (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm afraid to know....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2011)

Piledriver said:


> I definitely should look into insurance against small contained fires :mrgreen: But you raise a good question. I wonder if you can cover something you are consuming.


I heard about a case that a man insured his cigars against fire then smoked them and collected on insurance. The company originally said no, but he took them to court and won since technically they were "destroyed" by fire. After he won the money the insurance company sued him for arson to collect insurance.


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Its just way easier to say "I dont know" because I dont want to feel guilty about what else I could be spending the money on thats not going up in smoke. Literally.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a full 3000 count humidor,what is a cigar about a $1 a stick(thats what i tell my wife) LOL


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

I think it is safer for my continued adventure down the slope if I don't think about how much is in my meager stash.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

1-2K


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 20, 2011)

About 100 cigars so I would guess, $700.00? If we count accesories would bring me to around $900.00


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

TylerDurden said:


> About 100 cigars so I would guess, $700.00? If we count accesories would bring me to around $900.00


Describes my stash pretty well too 

For now


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't wanna know


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

GregSS said:


> I don't wanna know


LOL! Same.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Probably close to $700...but it will be bumped up a couple of bills if and when I hit a box of Illusione (probably the cg4's)


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I just played humi tetris & I can safely say the current market value of my humidors & wineador come out at exactly 4.7319 x


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Dread to really find out and have thought about how much from time to time...3000 cigars at roughly $4 a stick= $12,000. Oh crap, my wife would kill me if she knew this and my stomach just flipped/flopped.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> I just played humi tetris & I can safely say the current market value of my humidors & wineador come out at exactly 4.7319 x


Heh, mines just about 3.2674 X :flypig:


----------



## Tlox (Aug 9, 2010)

I would say about $1200 in my house..... now that Spring is here, that number shall be decreasing rapidly


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Just cigars probably $700 guestimate? (but haven't really counted) w/ humis, coolers, lighters, cutters, etc, etc. another $175

And like many other BOTL - dont tell wife or family!


----------



## Babaki (Mar 17, 2011)

after reading this thread and looking at some of the "top shelf" pics, not enough apparently.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

If anyone needs help calculating let me know, I will pay for shipping your cigars to me so I can count em out for you.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Dread to really find out and have thought about how much from time to time...3000 cigars at roughly $4 a stick= $12,000. Oh crap, my wife would kill me if she knew this and my stomach just flipped/flopped.


Your number worries me because it doesn't include inventory that you may have smoked. If you included that I'm sure you would be looking at a number 2-3 times as big minimum, right Gary, ol buddy?:smoke2:


----------



## Yamaha53 (May 22, 2010)

Not something I would share as some of you have my address LOL :tape2:


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

2 1/2 Months
70 Sticks
60 Puffed
Enjoyment and Value so far!

*Priceless!*

:smoke2:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> If anyone needs help calculating let me know, I will pay for shipping your cigars to me so I can count em out for you.


Now that's good - LOL! one of those "wish I would have thought of that!"


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Rough estimate is somewhere between $20,000 and $30,000.

That hurts just thinking about it.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

Habanolover said:


> Rough estimate is somewhere between $20,000 and $30,000.
> 
> That hurts just thinking about it.


that's why i don't think about it...lol


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

shuckins said:


> that's why i don't think about it...lol


Yeah, I had a feeling that the Ole Hab, Shuckster and V-Man would have some "annual salary" type thing going on in their humi's...that is scary!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

$1.60 +/- 0.72 cents..............oh, plus the cigar that was gifted to me the other week.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> $1.60 +/- 0.72 cents..............oh, plus the cigar that was gifted to me the other week.


I think you are fibbing! :mrgreen:


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> Rough estimate is somewhere between $20,000 and $30,000.
> 
> That hurts just thinking about it.


Seeing your price tag makes me feel better about the $1500 - $2000 i have sitting in my humidors.


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

Definitely north of $10k


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

Frankenstein said:


> Given that so many have so much invested in this hobby.... It makes me wonder if these collections are covered at all under insurance?


Yes they are! Up to the limit of your policy.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't EVER want to know!!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

less than shuckins and habanolover, but more than I want to think about.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> A little less than Ray's stash.


An okapi?


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Let's see - 10 cigars at an average price of $2.00 each, plus 5 cigars just given to me, and a few left from Secret Santa and a newbie trade ... really, dear, that's it.

Actually, I don't know and I don't want to figure it out. It would scare me because all those sticks were bought during some good income months last year, which have not been repeated in the last six months, and may not happen again for a long time, thanks to the Arizona commercial real estate market. Which is to say the replacement cost is priceless. Hopefully anything that happens to them will either be single-stick arson, or else an insured disaster. :biggrin:


----------



## treatneggy (Jul 1, 2010)

Probably a couple thousand in just what I've bought over the years, but I haven't tried to put a value on some of the trades/PIFs I've received.


----------



## Cromag (Mar 13, 2011)

Well with everything probably like $200-$250, but I only really got into cigars like two weeks ago so give me some time to catch up.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2011)

I wish I knew lol. I probably have around a hundred sticks, give or take a few. I made a coolidor so I didnt spend much there. All in all its probably around $400-500.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Not really sure.. lol
It's about 225 sticks strong.. and about 60 of those were gifted to me from superbowl squares..
At Outlaw my account history for the past year says $1,300 spent.. That doesn't include all my purchases of opus from the other local b&m and online purchases...
So the value is more than I want to know.. lol


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

Well, the cigars led me here and I got to "meet" all you people... how can you put a price tag on that??

And yes, that's exactly what I tell my wife when she asks... I also tell her to never open the Vino cause its bad for the sticks.... Im not sure she believes me, but Im hoping  

All kidding aside, I really don't know, but at a guesstimate? Maybe $600? That's Lighters, cutters, Vino, sticks, pipe, pipe tobacco, and everything else. I might be off on the low side, but I dont want to think about it too much, might get to feeling guilty


----------



## paul01036 (Nov 29, 2008)

bpegler said:


> The custom made humidor that's built into my house cost a couple grand. Birthday present from my wife a few years ago. Built to hold several thousand cigars.
> 
> There's not much room in there anymore, but lots of those boxes are only half full.
> 
> ...


i would love to see a picture of your humi


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

I figured mine up last weekend because I was just wondering. I'm going to assume I did "bad math", otherwise, I'm going to feel like crap. I could smoke crack and still come out cheaper.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

Let's see, the money is spent and gone. Each and every stick will all go up in smoke some day. So, I guess the value of the stash is zero. The time spent enjoying those sticks is priceless.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

bpegler said:


> The custom made humidor that's built into my house cost a couple grand. Birthday present from my wife a few years ago. Built to hold several thousand cigars.
> 
> There's not much room in there anymore, but lots of those boxes are only half full.
> 
> ...





paul01036 said:


> i would love to see a picture of your humi


X2!! That must be insane!!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

You'd be surprised how cheaply giraffes can be obtained..


----------



## Goodkat (Sep 3, 2010)

Probably about $1500 right now.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Zogg said:


> You'd be surprised how cheaply giraffes can be obtained..


According to giraffesforcigars.com my stash is currently worth $41,923.07.


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

Slowpokebill said:


> Let's see, the money is spent and gone. Each and every stick will all go up in smoke some day. So, I guess the value of the stash is zero. The time spent enjoying those sticks is priceless.


I agree with that 100%


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

it's not just money that's spent on the cigars themselves. it's also the money spent on storage devices and humidification stuff and lighters and cutters and all that jazz. If I did a cost analysis based on current market value and told someone, I'd probably be labeled as some kind of OCD/Hoarder nutcase in need of therapy, so it's probably best left a mystery.
but, when I think of all the pleasure that cigars have given me all these years and all the fun I had and will have for years to come learning and hunting down and experimenting and building up my stash and then sharing what I've learned with youse mugs, then Hell, my stash is invaluable.

ya can't really put a dollar value on something you Love.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Well, not to brag but I currently have 8 Vegas "A" toros, 3 Astral robustos and 20 Felipe extra fat boys due in today.. So total value somewhere around 50 bucks.

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

c2000 said:


> Well, not to brag but I currently have 8 Vegas "A" toros, 3 Astral robustos and 20 Felipe extra fat boys due in today.. So total value somewhere around 50 bucks.
> 
> Jerry in Minnesota.


^THAT is awesome! LOL I have a bomb from Shuckins that will be arriving tomorrow (that I won't get until Monday) which will probably double the value of my current stash...damn that Zilla and his paper delivering ways!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

current cigar asset: $400ish
current accessory asset: $400ish
net cigar expense: $2000sh
insurance value: $900ish


----------



## APBTMarcel (Mar 9, 2011)

Slowpokebill said:


> Let's see, the money is spent and gone. Each and every stick will all go up in smoke some day. So, I guess the value of the stash is zero. The time spent enjoying those sticks is priceless.


This man speaks the truth! If I added mine up and saw a price on paper I might pass out so I'll just live by his motto, I didn't buy them to resell so no loss to me.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

My wife is standing behind me , $10, LOL


couldn't tell you ,it would take to long to add up


----------



## Goodkat (Sep 3, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> ya can't really put a dollar value on something you Love.


I can.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Batista30 said:


> Your number worries me because it doesn't include inventory that you may have smoked. If you included that I'm sure you would be looking at a number 2-3 times as big minimum, right Gary, ol buddy?:smoke2:


:bawling: You are probably close...35 lighters at a cost of at least a grand...cutters of every sort and style...another grand easy...humidors another 2 grand...accessories too numerous to even mention...yep, another grand so you are correctomundo and I just threw up in my throat a little bit. I have a very sick feeling that 43 years of smoking cigars has probably cost me in the neighborhood of ....OMG...$100K...is that right????:rip:


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

Current inventory is probably around $20K I guess. My lounge was probably $60K.


----------



## kolumbo69 (Apr 3, 2011)

1 Million Dollars!


$200 so far a month into my hobby,slippery slope...


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

mikemets said:


> Current inventory is probably around $20K I guess. My lounge was probably $60K.


20K you must have a walkin humidor or all rare CC. I have a cabinet and I would say a grand a shelve (2 max )x 6, I would like to see your collection.


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

lukesparksoff said:


> 20K you must have a walkin humidor or all rare CC. I have a cabinet and I would say a grand a shelve (2 max )x 6, I would like to see your collection.


Old pics of the humidor, are posted in the cigar pictures section. This is now full, too full actually, and holds cigars not being aged.

*12 boxes of BHKs gets you to 25% of that number alone, and takes up very little room.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

My stash is worth under $200, and I can only say that cause of a recent bomb that went off in my mailbox.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Cigary said:


> :bawling: You are probably close...35 lighters at a cost of at least a grand...cutters of every sort and style...another grand easy...humidors another 2 grand...accessories too numerous to even mention...yep, another grand so you are correctomundo and I just threw up in my throat a little bit. I have a very sick feeling that 43 years of smoking cigars has probably cost me in the neighborhood of ....OMG...$100K...is that right????:rip:


I won't post how much but will say I can relate brother!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Somewhere between a Jeep and a Volvo


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> My stash is worth under $200, and I can only say that cause of a recent bomb that went off in my mailbox.


Actually my Wineador is worth more than the sticks that will lay in it soon. LOL


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hmmm, value of my stash. How can I approach this question.

I don't really want to think in terms of it's dollar vaule, even though I think that was the original intent of the thread. I will give a number for the sake of keeping to the topic. I'd say 2.5k across 350 sticks.

Now, the real vaule, is having enough cigars on hand that I can peruse my collection and make choices with a wide range. In that respect I'd say it's worth 15 minutes of pleasure each time I select a smoke.

Another measure of my stash's vaule is the enjoyment that I can gleen by gifting cigars to others. Those opportunities were very rare for me before Puff. Not many other cigar smokers in my life before I came on here, but there is an inherent joy to offering someone a cigar and explaining what little I know of each brand or shape I can show them.

Now, since finding Puff, let me say the enjoyment that I get from "bombing" is a newfound joy! And to that end, I continue to look for and aquire really tasty cigars that I can spread to others to enjoy. 8)

And, as I have learned, the majority of members here already know that is the most vaulable thing to growing our stashes.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

North of $100, south of a divorce......


----------



## kp_church (Mar 28, 2010)

More than I care to count, not enough to stop spending


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Only as much as how good it tastes.

Just a thought here, but shameless braggarts bore the livin' SHIT outta me.

Just sayin',


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Slowpokebill said:


> Let's see, the money is spent and gone. Each and every stick will all go up in smoke some day. So, I guess the value of the stash is zero. The time spent enjoying those sticks is priceless.


Bill has stated this so simply and elegantly. I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Only as much as how good it tastes.
> 
> Just a thought here, but shameless braggarts bore the livin' SHIT outta me.
> 
> Just sayin',


Hahahaaaaa... see now I couldnt get away with saying that. Your reading my mind again Don.:tape2::rofl:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Only as much as how good it tastes.
> 
> Just a thought here, but shameless braggarts bore the livin' SHIT outta me.
> 
> Just sayin',


Who's bragging brother.  J/K ya bro


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> A Giraffe.


Regular size or miniature Russian?

Sokoblovsky Farms - Russia's Finest Purveyors of Miniature Lap Giraffes


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

dav0 said:


> (lots of boring content snipped here)
> 
> And, as I have learned, the majority of members here already know that is the most vaulable thing to growing our stashes.


huh hu hah hu hu, I said "growing our stashes" he he , like, we are all growing mustaches or something, ha haahha, um, ........ ........ ......

never mind, it's late and I'm tired!


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I smoked a couple of cigars tonight so mine has dropped a little...


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

Ok I really not sure about the total value but I will get in 6-7 days delivered;
Flor del Todo Torpedo #3 Maduro (20)	16
Slow-Aged by Perdomo Robusto - 20 Cigars	25
Piloto Cubano Churchill - 5-Pack	3
Padilla Pot O' Gold Sampler - 18 Cigars	34
La Flor de Cano Figurado - 5-Pack	10
La Perla Habana Cobre Toro - Box of 20	34
Fonseca 5-50 - 5-Pack	18
Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto (Single)	4
Cuba Libre 'The Brute' (Single)	2
La Perla Habana Black Pearl Robusto (Single)	4
La Perla Habana Rojo Belicoso (Single) 2
Free Cuba Robusto	5
La Perla Habana Cobre Robusto	11
Victor Sinclair Primeros '55' Box-Press	9
Gurkha Signature '101' Robusto #41	13
H. Upmann Demi Tasse	8
Padilla Habano Artisano (perfecto) (5)	19
Gurkha Empire Series I (20)	43
Perdomo Inmenso 554 - 5-Pack	9
Taster Pack: The 'Medium-Full' SelectionBox of 10 Cigars & Cutter 19
La Perla Habana Classic Robusto (20)	37
Reserva Maxima Vintage 2003 Robusto (20)	19
Gurkha Micro-Batch Liga TPB-1 (box-press lancero) - 5-Pack	7
La Perla Habana Classic Robusto - 5-Pack	11
Mark Twain No. 3 - 5-Pack	13
Perdomo Inmenso 554 (2.Paket!)	9
Perdomo Reserve La Tradicion Golf Series Driver (torpedo) - 5-Pack	11
Perdomo2 Limited Edition Epicure Cameroon (Single)	6
The Motherlode No. 8 Sampler - 40 Cigars	73
Signature Collection Salomon	36
Joya de Nicaragua Fuerte Consul	26
Nestor Miranda Special Selection Gordito Torpedo Oscuro	68
5 Vegas Miami 'M-5'	45
Nub 464 Torpedo Connecticut	26
Ashton VSG Robusto (Single)	16
Nub 358 Connecticut (Single)	15
Oliveros King Havano Maduro Fuerte Knight (torpedo)(Single)	24
Gurkha Blue Steel Torpedo (Single)	6
La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte Robusto (Single)	14
Gurkha Micro-Batch Liga C-10 (churchill) (Single)	6
5 Vegas Gold Double Bullion (Single)	10
Cain F Nub 460 (Single)	12
Nestor Miranda Special Selection Gordito Torpedo Oscuro - 5-Pack	13
Nestor Miranda Special Selection Gordito Torpedo Rosado - 5-Pack	13

349 sticks for 804 USD


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

bbasaran said:


> Ok I really not sure about the total value but I will get in 6-7 days delivered;
> Flor del Todo Torpedo #3 Maduro (20)	16
> Slow-Aged by Perdomo Robusto - 20 Cigars	25
> Piloto Cubano Churchill - 5-Pack	3
> ...


You made sure to give them my address right LOL LOL LOL

Nice lot, enjoy


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Quote:
 Originally Posted by *Cigary*  
_:bawling: You are probably close...35 lighters at a cost of at least a grand...cutters of every sort and style...another grand easy...humidors another 2 grand...accessories too numerous to even mention...yep, another grand so you are correctomundo and I just threw up in my throat a little bit. I have a very sick feeling that 43 years of smoking cigars has probably cost me in the neighborhood of ....OMG...$100K...is that right????:rip:

*Gary
100,000/43 yrs= $2,325.00
2325.00/12 months = 194.00 month

Not as bad as it first looks.....*
_


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

piperdown said:


> North of $100, south of a divorce......


ound:ound:ound:

Missed this in the first trip through.

That's just funny.


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> You made sure to give them my address right LOL LOL LOL
> Nice lot, enjoy


:music:Hehehe, its send to one of my pal and he will fligh soon to bring me my sticks. But I guess I got to find a way to Bomb some of my Brothers:drinking:; not only for their help and support, but it is really hard if you outside the US but who knows....


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

:bump: this is nuts/scary/awesome


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Between an hour and 2 hours of peaceful quite me time a night ...:.oh you meant what I spent ehhhh I don't want to think about it .... even if I do have the time lol


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Depends who you ask, my wife will say it's too much. I'll say it's not enough.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

sengjc said:


> Depends who you ask, my wife will say it's too much. I'll say it's not enough.


This is the beauty of having a wife that smokes cigars on occasion and has fallen heavily in to pipes, I get to buy as much pipe tobacco as I like under the guise of "Honey, I bought some new blends for you to try". Heheheeeee. :mischief::tape:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Priceless...


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

I would say priceless as well. 90% of my stash has been gifted form the fine BOTL here at puff.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I agree with the priceless...the stuff that I have bought is right up there for sure, but what has been gifted (even from those crazy bastages at the WSBS) means more to me than anything that I could ever buy.


----------



## castaweb (Apr 24, 2011)

If you count the humidors, cutters, lighters, ashtrays etc.... I am probably somewhere north of 1k & south of 2k. Not priceless to me because they can be replaced and I give them to friends all the time. I don't give away priceless stuff.


----------



## blown_smoke (Mar 16, 2011)

I am pushing around 9 to 10,000. I talked with my insurance and they will only pay $500 in the case of theft or fire, etc... I thought about getting a special rider or policy but dont even know where to start, any suggestions?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Insure them against fire


----------



## italiansmoker (Sep 30, 2009)

About 300 recent pipe tobacco tins at $10 average per tins... Plus 400 vintage tins at $25 average per tins... I'm not good with maths...

PS. I apologize, didn't saw it is about Cigars. My stash is 2.000 cigars +/-... I'm still not good with maths...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Just tallied my stash and right now it's sitting at about $49.12


----------



## cajennin (Jun 11, 2011)

Humidors - $1500
Cigars - $3000


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I think I'm up to about a giraffe now.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice Chris! One he'll of a stash.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Very nice Chris! One he'll of a stash.


I think I'm a pretty hip old guy.I sometime say stuff that embarrass my kids like Dude ,and hippy hop. But whats up with the Pink pony


----------

